# Rays-are they edible?



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey there. I heard recently that a ray tastes like a scallop. Any truth to that? And how would I go about cleaniung one. Itching to try it, could use some help on prep tips. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, they are edible, and they are good, and there texture is just lke that of scallops...kinda "stringy" so to speak.

nstead of me retyping it, do a search on here using the keywords ray, and tacos, to find a thread from about a month or 2 ago about cleaning ect.My wife makes shrimp and stingray tacos for me, and there great!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay eats jelly-fish...

with peanut butter

but yes rays are edible. This is what you get when you buy scallops most of the time. I dont eat them cause I think they are like puppies of the sea. But to each their own.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

whats wrong with eating puppies??



Rays are tasty, the belly meat is actually a bit sweeter than the top of the wings.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *IanR (10/23/2008)*whats wrong with eating puppies??


Nothing if thats what you want to do. I'll pass tho.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (10/22/2008)*Yes, they are edible, and they are good, and there texture is just lke that of scallops...kinda "stringy" so to speak.
> 
> nstead of me retyping it, do a search on here using the keywords ray, and tacos, to find a thread from about a month or 2 ago about cleaning ect.My wife makes shrimp and stingray tacos for me, and there great!


Yeah, I did that and came up with one thread about rays and tacos, ............... this one!! :doh

Got any other suggestions?? I would like to see that recipe for ray tacos too.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I couldnt find the one about cleaning, but it is just as said above. Just cut off the wings, and filet the meat of the fan row of cartlidge, then skin em. There are 2 filets on each wing. Kinda like cleaning a flounder.

Heres the post with some "food for thought"

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic110850-14-1.aspx?Highlight=stingray+tacos


----------

